# gentilicio de Cd. de México.



## Estudiante de Spanish

Hola:
 
    Tengo una duda respecto a cuál es el más correcto y más propio gentilicio de los que son nacidos en la Ciudad de México. He revisado ya los diversos hilos que existen al respecto en "WordReference", he revisado el Diccionario de la Real Academia y el panhispánico de dudas y en ellos aparecen tres términos:“chilango”, “defeño” y “mexiqueño”. En los diccionarios que he mencionado se da a entender que estos tres vocablos son sinónimos pero mis amigos de origen mexicano que viven aquí en California me han dicho que en México los dos primeros vocablos no son sinónimos. Ellos dicen que “chilango” es un vocablo no formal (que se usa con frecuencia en un sentido despectivo) y que “chilango” es el que vive en Ciudad de México pero no nació en la Ciudad de México y que “defeño” sí es un vocablo formal y que “defeño” es el que nació en la Ciudad de México ya sea que viva o no en la Ciudad de México y respecto a “mexiqueño” no me dieron alguna explicación. Mi pregunta es:
 
¿Cuál es el más correcto y más propio gentilicio de los nacidos en Ciudad de México?
 
 
    Por favor un experto que pueda explicar esto con mucha pero mucha claridad. 
 
Gracias en adelantado.


----------



## mirx

Estudiante de Spanish said:


> Hola:
> 
> Tengo una duda respecto a cuál es el más correcto y más propio gentilicio de los que son nacidos en la Ciudad de México. He revisado ya los diversos hilos que existen al respecto en "WordReference", he revisado el Diccionario de la Real Academia y el panhispánico de dudas y en ellos aparecen tres términos:“chilango”, “defeño” y “mexiqueño”. En los diccionarios que he mencionado se da a entender que estos tres vocablos son sinónimos pero mis amigos de origen mexicano que viven aquí en California me han dicho que en México los dos primeros vocablos no son sinónimos. Ellos dicen que “chilango” es un vocablo no formal (que se usa con frecuencia en un sentido despectivo) y que “chilango” es el que vive en Ciudad de México pero no nació en la Ciudad de México y que “defeño” sí es un vocablo formal y que “defeño” es el que nació en la Ciudad de México ya sea que viva o no en la Ciudad de México y respecto a “mexiqueño” no me dieron alguna explicación. Mi pregunta es:
> 
> ¿Cuál es el más correcto y más propio gentilicio de los nacidos en Ciudad de México?
> 
> 
> Por favor un experto que pueda explicar esto con mucha pero mucha claridad.
> 
> Gracias en adelantado.


 
Defeño, y digo que éste por que es un término técnico sin ningún tipo de conotaciones y usado en cualquier tipo de registros. Si bien chilango a muchos nos suena como más de allí, es cierto que puede tener connotaciones de todos los tipos y colores.


----------



## onieto

Defeño, hace referencia al D.F. (distrito federal) 

"La Ciudad de México es el Distrito Federal, capital de los Estados Unidos Mexicanos (México) y sede de los poderes federales de la Unión.


----------



## Estudiante de Spanish

Hola:

Gracias a mirx y onieto. ¿Y respecto a mexiqueño cuál sería el inconveniente?

Gracias en adelantado.


----------



## Naticruz

Esto es lo que indica el DUE de María Moliner :
 
*México Distrito Federal *(México) 
chilango 
defeño 
 
*México / Ciudad de México *(México) 
mexiqueño 
capitalino 
chilango 
defeño 
 
*México / Estados Unidos Mexicanos *
mexicano 
 
 
Saca las conclusiones que mejor te parezcan, mediante las informaciones anteriores.
 
Saludos


----------



## Estudiante de Spanish

Hola:

   Mil gracias a Naticruz:

Pues si tomo en cuenta el número de apariciones y que deseo un vocablo lo más formal posible creo que la mejor opción es "defeño". Ahora mi duda es:


¿Entonces el vocablo mexiqueño casi no se usa como un gentilicio propio y correcto de los nacidos en Ciudad de México?, ¿y por qué sucede esto último?

Gracias en adelantado.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Aunque la AML (Academia Mexicana de la Lengua) consigna la palabra "mexiqueño" en su sitio, te recomiendo que uses "defeño" como te han sugerido los compañeros (esta palabra, además, no se presta a malas interpretaciones). "Mexiqueño" no se usa acá. Si tú vienes y le preguntas a alguien si es "mexiqueño", lo primero que hará es preguntarte "¿cómo dices?". Este artículo te va a interesar.

Un saludo.


----------



## Estudiante de Spanish

Hola otra vez:

Muchas gracias JeSuisSnob, está claro que la mayoría de las personas nacidas en Ciudad de México ignoran que tienen ese otro gentilicio. Pero entonces si al parecer los mexicanos no propusieron tal gentilicio para Ciudad de México, ¿entonces cuál es el origen de la palabra mexiqueño como gentilicio de Ciudad de México?


Gracias en adelantado.

Acabo de leer con mucho pero mucho cuidado el artículo que JeSuisSnob mencionó y me llamó la atención que en dicho artículo se dice que los nacidos en Ciudad de México no tienen un gentilicio oficial, esto último me confunde. Entonces ahora planteo una pregunta adicional: ¿Es cierto que no existe un gentilicio oficial para los nacidos en Ciudad de México?


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Estudiante de Spanish said:


> ¿entonces cuál es el origen de la palabra mexiqueño como gentilicio de Ciudad de México?


 
Bueno, lo que pasa es que se debería escribir "mexiqueño" porque el sufijo "eño": 


> *-eño**, ña**.*
> (Del lat. _-inĕus_).
> *1. *suf. Forma adjetivos, a veces convertidos en sustantivos, de variados significados, como 'hecho de'. _Barreño, madreña;_ 'semejante a'. _Aguileño, trigueño;_ *'natural de'. *_*Brasileño, malagueño, isleño*;_ 'perteneciente a' o 'relacionado con'. _Navideño, ribereño, abrileño._
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Yo creo que por ahí está el asunto. Aquí está el vínculo para hacer consultas a la AML. Es probable que ellos empiecen a promover el uso de "mexiqueño".

Por otro lado, en este blog el autor da algunos datos, en su artículo "No soy mexiqueño, soy defeño", sobre la palabra "chilango". 

Un saludo, estudiante.


----------



## Estudiante de Spanish

Hola otra vez JeSuisSnob:

Gracias pero muchas gracias por tu ayuda. No me gusta quedarme con dudas, entonces vuelvo a preguntar:

¿Es cierto o no es cierto que actualmente no existe un gentilicio oficial para los nacidos en Ciudad de México?


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Lo desconozco, Estudiante. Cuando Marcelo Ebrard (el jefe de gobierno del DF) se refiere a los defeños, utiliza la palabra "capitalinos". 

A ver qué comentan los demás foreros. Un saludo.


----------



## Naticruz

Estudiante de Spanish said:


> Hola otra vez JeSuisSnob:
> 
> Gracias pero muchas gracias por tu ayuda. No me gusta quedarme con dudas, entonces vuelvo a preguntar:
> 
> ¿Es cierto o no es cierto que actualmente no existe un gentilicio oficial para los nacidos en Ciudad de México?


Mira aquí para conocer un poco más.
Saludos


----------



## mirx

Naticruz said:


> Mira aquí para conocer un poco más.
> Saludos



Wow, Naty. El enlace dice exactamente lo que pensamos y sentimos muchos; _mexiqueño _es un neologismo inventado hace menos de 10 años y con poquísima o nula difusión entre los que aparentemente son portadores de dicho título. Creo que nos quedamos con defeño.

Fantástico enlance.


----------



## lmgutie

Fui habitante del DF durante 30 años y les puedo decir que "chilango" es el término despectivo o al menos informal. Nadie usa "defeño" ni nada parecido.

Lo común es llamarse "capitalino".


----------



## romanoff

Como ya lo han mencionado, el término más aceptado es "capitalino". Si bien se entiende el término "defeño", es localista, feo e incompleto, pues debemos recordar que el Distrito Federal (que no tiene nombre, es sólo éso, un distrito federal) nada más tiene 10 millones de habitantes y la Ciudad de México tiene 20 millones en total. La mayoría de los mexicanos le llaman "chilango" a cualquier habitante de la Ciudad de México, haya nacido o no en la Capital. El término "mexiquense" podría ser el apropiado para el capitalino, pero ya se lo ganaron los habitantes del Estado de México que rodea a la Capital y que tiene dentro de su territorio la mitad de la Ciudad de México.


----------



## Estudiante de Spanish

romanoff said:


> Como ya lo han mencionado, el término más aceptado es "capitalino". Si bien se entiende el término "defeño", es localista, feo e incompleto, pues debemos recordar que el Distrito Federal (que no tiene nombre, es sólo éso, un distrito federal) nada más tiene 10 millones de habitantes y la Ciudad de México tiene 20 millones en total. La mayoría de los mexicanos le llaman "chilango" a cualquier habitante de la Ciudad de México, haya nacido o no en la Capital. El término "mexiquense" podría ser el apropiado para el capitalino, pero ya se lo ganaron los habitantes del Estado de México que rodea a la Capital y que tiene dentro de su territorio la mitad de la Ciudad de México.


 
Hola romanoff:

Gracias por tu aporte pero debo confesar que ahora estoy mucho más confundido. Entonces deseo ir por partes y preguntar lo que sigue:

¿Entonces la Ciudad de México y el Distrito Federal de los Estados Unidos Mexicanos no son la misma cosa?

¿Entonces los límites geográfico-políticos entre Ciudad de México y Estado de México no están estrictamente delimitados?, esto me parece muy extraño pues en los mapas que he podido consultar de México la Ciudad de México y el Estado de México aparecen con límites bien establecidos.

¿Entonces si la mitad de la Ciudad de México está dentro del Estado de México, las personas que viven en esta mitad de la Ciudad de México son al mismo tiempo defeños y mexiquenses?


Gracias en adelantado.


----------



## lmgutie

El nombre "Ciudad de México" se usa de dos formas, algunos lo usan estrictamente como sinónimo de "Distrito Federal", capital del país; pero otros lo usan como sinónimo de la zona metropolitana o mancha urbana, que abarca el doble pues incluye varios municipios del Estado de México.

El "Distrito Federal" y el "Estado de México" están formal y claramente delimitados como lo habrás visto en el algún  mapa.

Por lo tanto, creo que cuando Romanoff dice que el Estado de México tiene dentro de su territorio a la mitad de la Ciudad de México, se refiere a esta última como la zona metropolitana o mancha urbana.

Un poco más sobre "defeño", "capitalino" y "chilango": Hice una búsqueda en unos de los periódicos de mayor circulación del DF y para "capitalino" encuentra 26,873 ocurrencias, mientras que para "chilango" encuentra 360 y para "defeño" sólo  121 y . Esto les dará idea de lo  frecuente  que nos llamamos "capitalinos" y lo poco frecuente de otras formas.

Si bien, "chilango" es tomado como ofensa por algunos, otros nos llamamos así en ocaciones y algunos incluso lo han usado para bautizar sus sitios web, revistas, clubes, etc.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

mirx said:


> Wow, Naty. El enlace dice exactamente lo que pensamos y sentimos muchos; _mexiqueño _es un neologismo inventado hace menos de 10 años y con poquísima o nula difusión entre los que aparentemente son portadores de dicho título. Creo que nos quedamos con defeño.


 
Concuerdo, Mirx. (Por otro lado, los enlaces que ofrecemos Nati —_post_ #12— y un servidor —_post_ #7— llevan al mismo artículo.) 



lmgutie said:


> Hice una búsqueda en unos de los periódicos de mayor circulación del DF y para "capitalino" encuentra 26,873 ocurrencias, mientras que para "chilango" encuentra 360 y para "defeño" sólo 121 y . Esto les dará idea de lo frecuente que nos llamamos "capitalinos" y lo poco frecuente de otras formas.


 
Bueno, habría que aclarar que en muchos de esos casos —me animo a decir que en la mayoría— el adjetivo "capitalino" va a aparecer modificando a "gobierno" [capitalino], "metro" [capitalino], "zócalo" [capitalino], "aeropuerto" [capitalino], "equipo" [capitalino] "congreso" [capitalino] y no sé qué tantas cosas que hay acá en la capital que pueden ser modificadas con ese adjetivo. Sería bueno conocer con cuántas de esas menciones se refieren, efectivamente, a la gente de acá. (Y para ser justo, debo decir que lo mismo sucede con "defeño", aunque ésta se usa casi exclusivamente para referirse a la gente.) 

A mi modo de ver, el 'gentilicio' más usado es "chilango", seguido de "capitalino" y en tercer lugar "defeño". Creo que el más 'neutro' es "capitalino" (asimismo, he notado que la gente mayor lo usa más —le he preguntado a mi padre, que tiene 82 años, y él me dice que siempre escuchó "capitalino"—). En lo personal, como ya aseveré arriba, me quedo con "defeño" (aunque me lo tachen de feo ). 

Le eché una ojeada a dos crónicas decimonónicas, de Guillermo Prieto y Manuel Payno, y ellos hablan de "los habitantes de la ciudad de México". 

Hice una búsqueda en el sitio de "Letras Libres" y me encontré con este artículo de Gabriel Zaid (lo publicó en 1999). Esto nos dice acerca de "capitalino":



> _Capitalino_ tiene el inconveniente de ser un término genérico para todas las capitales de estados y países, aunque se ha venido usando, a falta de algo mejor. Darío Rubio lo registra en 1925 (_Estudios lexicográficos. La anarquía del lenguaje en la América Española_, t. 1, p. 98), por lo cual es de suponerse que el uso tenga cuando menos un siglo. Tiene cierta coquetería de crónica modernista: quizá empezó a difundirse como elegancia periodística, que resultó práctica para abreviar. Pero, a pesar del tiempo transcurrido y del vacío existente, no acaba de establecerse en el habla común, y se ha topado con nuevos inconvenientes. Por una parte, la capital está en el Distrito Federal (para eso fue creado), pero la mitad de los habitantes de la ciudad de México ya no vive en el Distrito Federal, sino en los municipios conurbados. Por otra, para los susceptibles, _capitalino_ y _provinciano_ se han vuelto palabras políticamente incorrectas.


 
Esto dice de "defeño":


> _Defeño_ es muy reciente. El primer diccionario que la registra es el de Juan Palomar de Miguel (_Diccionario de México_, Panorama, 1991, p. 554). Sería bueno saber quién la inventó, y cómo empezó a difundirse, esencialmente en los periódicos. Parece corresponder al momento en el cual la ciudad de México cubría aproximadamente la extensión del Distrito Federal. No estaba mal para ese momento, aunque la forma es insólita (eleva unas siglas administrativas a la categoría de patria chica) y la palabra es fea. Quizá por esto, ha tenido poca aceptación en el habla común. Se usa más bien en la prensa. Y ahora, como _capitalino_ (y más explícitamente), excluye a media ciudad de México.


 
Y esto es un poco de lo que dice de "chilango" (habla con detalle de la palabra):


> _Chilango_ es una buena solución para un viejo problema. *No hay gentilicio de la ciudad de México*. Quizá porque México es simultáneamente el nombre de una ciudad, de un estado y del país. Quizá porque no sabemos bien qué es la ciudad de México. Empezó siendo una de las poblaciones que estaban en el Distrito Federal, creció hasta conurbarse con todas y acabó rebasando al Distrito Federal.


 
Como siempre, los saludo.


----------



## la_machy

Yo como hermosillense me quedo con 'capitalino'.
En Sonora usualmente les decimos 'capitalinos',  una que otra vez 'chilango' (personalmente no me gusta) y muy rara vez 'defeños' (aunque no me parecería mál).


Saludos!


----------



## Alma Shofner

Lo primero que me vino a la mente fue chilango y me pareció muy divertido. Claro que para algunos el que le digan chilango es una ofensa, pero todo mundo sabe en México que así les decimos, en buena y/o en mala onda. En fin, como no es apropiado, creo que capitalino es la mejor opción. Eso de defeño suena horrible, NUNCA lo he escuchado.
Saludos


----------



## romanoff

Hay un gentilicio que utilizan mucho los comentaristas de deportes. Es el de "Aztecas" y parecería ser el más apropiado, pues esa era la civilización que había antes de la conquista y fuera de esa área no existe ninguna raza azteca. A los indígenas de México, no les hace ninguna gracia que se les llame así, pues cada una de las etnias tiene su propio nombre. Lo malo es que internacionalmente creen que los mexicanos somos "Aztecas", así como los de Brasil son "Cariocas". La culpa la tienen los mismos comentaristas al llamar a las selecciones deportivas nacionales como "Selección Azteca". Así que nuestros amigos "chilangos" han perdido un buen término para utilizarlo como gentilicio.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

mirx said:


> Wow, Naty. El enlace dice exactamente lo que pensamos y sentimos muchos; _mexiqueño _es un neologismo inventado hace menos de 10 años y con poquísima o nula difusión entre los que aparentemente son portadores de dicho título. Creo que nos quedamos con defeño.
> 
> Fantástico enlance.


 
A mí en primaria (hace más de diez años) me enseñaron la diferencia entre:

Mexicano - Se refiere al país.
Mexiquense - Se refiere al Estado de México.
Mexiqueño - Se refiere a la Ciudad de México.

Sin embargo, no he oído a nadie decir mexiqueño. Es una mera curiosidad.


----------



## Masuas

Me parece que el problema radica en que la capital tien el mismo nombre del país.
De donde eres? Mejicano,  De qué parte? Familiarmente te responden : del DF, de la capital, Ciudad de Méjico.......... capitalino sería aceptable y reconocido para todos en reconocer que alguien es de la capital de Méjico; de paso sea dicho que Mexico, me suena como a un inglesismo.  El país es MEJICO y la capital es Ciudad de Méjico, Distrito Federal.  Como les gustaría que a los de Washington, D.C., les llamaran '' deceños'', suena horrible, verdad?
Masuás.


----------



## mirx

Masuas said:


> Me parece que el problema radica en que la capital tien el mismo nombre del país.
> De donde eres? Mejicano, De qué parte? Familiarmente te responden : del DF, de la capital, Ciudad de Méjico.......... capitalino sería aceptable y reconocido para todos en reconocer que alguien es de la capital de Méjico; de paso sea dicho que Mexico, me suena como a un inglesismo. El país es MEJICO y la capital es Ciudad de Méjico, Distrito Federal. Como les gustaría que a los de Washington, D.C., les llamaran '' deceños'', suena horrible, verdad?
> Masuás.


 
_Capitalino _no sería aconsejable por lo expuesto en los aportes de JesuiSnob al respecto de esa palabra, o mejor dicho, para los que vivimos en el interior de la República, _capitalinos _son los habitantes de las capitales de nuestros estados y en segundo lugar los de la capital del país.

Y respecto a tu último comentario, los _chilangos _son precisamente los que se autodenominan "_defeños_", a muchos de ellos les suena mal y despectivo -_y a veces con razón_- que se les llame _chilangos_.


----------



## Masuas

Híjole. Parece que nos salimos del tema de cómo llamar a los de la capital del país.
Sí es verdad que se presta para confuciones lo de capitalino, pero como estamos hablando específicamente del DF, pues atengámonos a ello, así no pecamos de ''ignorantes''.


----------



## HUMBERT0

No todos los nombres se prestan para gentilicios usando el mismo nombre en cuestión, y creo que la parte de “ciudad” estorba, además hay un estado de México, y el hecho que al país lo llamaron “Estados Unidos Mexicanos” lo hace todo confuso, es como si en vez de “Madrid, Castilla, España” les hubieran puesto “Ciudad de Castilla, Castilla y Provincias Unidas de Castilla", Aragon, Cataluña, Andalucia, Asturias, etc. sólo serían provincias de Castilla el país, bajo este hipotético ejemplo  ”.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

romanoff said:


> Hay un gentilicio que utilizan mucho los comentaristas de deportes. Es el de "Aztecas" y parecería ser el más apropiado, pues esa era la civilización que había antes de la conquista y fuera de esa área no existe ninguna raza azteca. A los indígenas de México, no les hace ninguna gracia que se les llame así, pues cada una de las etnias tiene su propio nombre. Lo malo es que internacionalmente creen que los mexicanos somos "Aztecas", así como los de Brasil son "Cariocas". La culpa la tienen los mismos comentaristas al llamar a las selecciones deportivas nacionales como "Selección Azteca". Así que nuestros amigos "chilangos" han perdido un buen término para utilizarlo como gentilicio.


 
Me he permitido comentar esto en varias ocasiones.
Lo de selección azteca es un contrasentido en todos los sentidos. 
1.- los aztecas eran los que originaron la civilización *mexica.*
2.- nada tienen que ver los *mexicas* con los *mayas*, *tzotziles*, etc. Lo sabemos.
3.- hablar de *selección carioca *para los brasileños cae en la misma ignorancia histórica y geográfica. (Es que los comentaristas deportivas se ahogan en ella, francamente).
4.- para la capital de México, cuyo nombre oficial es Distrito Federal, recordémoslo (nada de Ciudad de México), me inclino por *defeño.*
5.- chilango es apodo, a veces peyorativo (para los de _provincia_)... para nosotros, no.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¿Cómo que nada de Ciudad de México?


----------



## la_machy

ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿Cómo que nada de Ciudad de México?


 
Hago la misma pregunta.

La 'Ciudad de México' sí existe y *dentro de ella* está el Distrito Federal, partes del estado de México e inclusive un municipio del estado de Hidalgo. 
Entonces se comprende que el gentilicio sea algo difícil de determinar.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C3%A9xico,_D._F.


Saludos


----------



## Masuas

Tremendo embrollo. Pues, como véis...nada es perfecto.
Ya nadie nombra Tenochtitlán?  No fué ése el nombre original de ésa área?
Que tal ''federales'', sin ser totalitario. A menos que haya otro DF en el pais que fuera de los aztecas.
Es un buen tema para que lo resuelvan los cuates mejicanos.
Que digan que estoy dormido...que pensaría el '' charro cantor''?

Masuás


----------



## la_machy

Masuas said:


> Tremendo embrollo. Pues, como véis...nada es perfecto.
> Ya nadie nombra Tenochtitlán? No fué ése el nombre original de ésa área?
> Que tal ''federales'', sin ser totalitario. A menos que haya otro DF en el pais que fuera de los aztecas.
> Es un buen tema para que lo resuelvan los cuates mejicanos.
> Que digan que estoy dormido...que pensaría el '' charro cantor''?
> 
> Masuás


 
De hecho y ojalá  que no  te confundas un poquito más ( a menos que leas un buen libro de historía de México), te diré que partes de Tenochtitlan están debajo de la Ciudad de México.

Y Distrito Federal, en México, sólo hay uno, puesto que es la sede de los poderes federales de la Unión.

Y el gentilicio no podría ser Federales, porque ¿qué pasaría con los que no están exáctamente en el D.F. sino en el resto de la ciudad de México?

Y el 'charro cantor', sólo quería pisar suelo mexicano, no le importaba de que ciudad, creo yo

Saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Nota de Moderación

Se les pide no salirse del tema del hilo. Como ya mencioné en otro hilo anterior y lo vuelvo a repetir, respecto a la forma de escribir el nombre de la patria del ínclito y egregio *Benemérito de las Américas, don Benito Juárez*, *ya existe un extenso hilo* en el que se analiza esta situación.

Por lo tanto, se les ruega tener siempre esto en mente a modo de no tener que cerrar este hilo. Recuerden: "El respeto al derecho ajeno, es la paz" (lo anterior incluye, por supuesto, el derecho a tener una opinión distinta)

Muchas gracias*.*

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------



## romanoff

Esta discusión sobre el referido gentilicio no parece llegar a un acuerdo y eso es lo que ha ocurrido siempre que se trata el tema aún entre reconocidos expertos. La conclusión siempre ha sido que no existe un gentilicio. Bueno, todo esto lo podremos leer en este artículo.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿Cómo que nada de Ciudad de México?


 
Pues no, la capital de los Estados Unidos Mexicanos es Distrito Federal.
Creo que estamos de acuerdo en eso, ¿o no?
Y la _Ciudad de México _(¿Por qué con _C_ mayúscula?) tampoco existe como tal, como nombre propio, oficial, como ciudad.
Nezahualcóyotl, la segunda ciudad más poblada de México, NO forma parte de la capital del país, aunque esté comprendida en su área metropolitana. Está situada en el Estado de México, como todos sabemos también.
Pero estoy de acuerdo: los mexicanos seguimos bastante perdidos en el espacio y en la historia, como decía... ya no recuerdo bien, pero tenía razón.


----------



## horusankh

Masuas said:


> Tremendo embrollo. Pues, como véis...nada es perfecto.
> Ya nadie nombra Tenochtitlán? ¿No fue ése el nombre original de ésa área?
> Que tal ''federales'', sin ser totalitario. A menos que haya otro DF en el país que fuera de los aztecas.
> Es un buen tema para que lo resuelvan los cuates mejicanos.
> Que digan que estoy dormido...¿qué pensaría el '' charro cantor''?
> 
> Masuás


Hola:

Bueno, llamarlos "federales" sería complicado, puesto que generalmente cuando un mexicano oye eso, en lo primero que piensa es en los miembros de la policía federal preventiva. Además, designar como "federales" nada más a la gente de la Ciudad de México, sería inexacto, puesto que el país completo es federal, es una federación.



Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Pues no, la capital de los Estados Unidos Mexicanos es Distrito Federal.
> Creo que estamos de acuerdo en eso, ¿o no?
> Y la _Ciudad de México _(¿Por qué con _C_ mayúscula?) tampoco existe como tal, como nombre propio, oficial, como ciudad.
> Nezahualcóyotl, la segunda ciudad más poblada de México, NO forma parte de la capital del país, aunque esté comprendida en su área metropolitana. Está situada en el Estado de México, como todos sabemos también.
> Pero estoy de acuerdo: los mexicanos seguimos bastante perdidos en el espacio y en la historia, como decía... ya no recuerdo bien, pero tenía razón.


Bueno, el artículo 44 de nuestra constitución sí hace mención a la Ciudad de México, y además dice que es el Distrito Federal y sede de los poderes de la unión y capital de los Estados Unidos Mexicanos, así que creo que todos tenemos razón. 

Lo que me parece que pasa es que los mexicanos que vivimos en entidades que no se corresponden biunívocamente con su capital hacemos la distinción (de la entidad y su capital) y para nosotros, decir que el Distrito Federal es la capital, nos suena como decir que Yucatán es la capital (en el caso de que fuera Mérida, por ejemplo).

Por otra parte, supongo que Ciudad de México, con mayúscula, es porque de otra forma, sería como decir: "La ciudad de los Estados Unidos Mexicanos", y ciudades mexicanas hay muchas, pero Ciudad de México sólo una.

Por cierto, el eslogan y el logotipo del gobierno del Distrito Federal reza: "Ciudad de México. Capital en movimiento", supongo que alguna razón habrá para que diga Ciudad de México y no Distrito Federal.

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Según este artículo de Wikipedia, la _Ciudad de México_ es equivalente al _Distrito Federal_ y su gentilicio es *capitalino* o *defeño*.

Lo que desborda los límites del DF es la _*Zona Metropolitana de la Ciudad de México*_ (ZMCM) que incluye, además de las 16 delegaciones capitalinas, a 40 municipios del Estado de México y a uno del Estado de Hidalgo. Ver mapa.

También existe la *Zona Metropolitana del Valle de México* (ZMVM), que incluye a 18 municipios adicionales del Estado de México que aún no están conurbados, pero que un futuro cercano lo estarán.

No he encontrado posibles gentilicios de la ZMCM ni de la ZMVM.


----------

